# finding the right fit



## rodhotter (Mar 25, 2015)

been reading + learning about handguns, looking for my first one. liking the kahr brand but being in a small coal twp PA town there is few places to check out the real thing. checked a used CM9 out yesterday + my bigger hand was not comfortable with its small size. now thinking of the CT9, a little bigger, not much heavier, good for concealed carry possibly. Cabela's in Hamburg PA is not far away + list some kahr models but not the CT9, gotta get there early to beat the jammed firearms sales counter, i may find a good fitting other brand as well, looking at the $400 range, price always narrows things down. i walk in the woods with girlfriend + our dog, many times theres no one else around "hopefully" i carry mace but a handgun would surely be better. all input appreciated


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

imo, for the most part, if you've got larger hands, it gets tricky to get used to a compact frame. Do you have to conceal carry in PA? Seems like I read somewhere it's open carry? If so, I'd go for a larger frame 9 like a Ruger or Glock, etc. The larger frames are just so much more comfortable to shoot. Frame size and felt recoil are usually inversely related. I've got a Kahr P45 and I really don't care to shoot it because of the recoil. I've also got a Ruger P345, same caliber, and that one is comfortable to shoot, but a much larger frame to begin with.


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

You will know it when you find it I have had many different gun and the one that fits my hand the best so far is the Walther PPQ M2 it feels like they molded to my hands, but remember everyones hands are not the same.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Rodhotter, there is a very nice little shop in Orwigsburg - Shakey's, on the way to Hamburg. [careful with the construction on 61 past Schuylkill Haven]

You might want to check them out. Shorter lines too. I received very good service there.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Kahr has a certain following, but I've always stayed away from them. You may want to have a look at the M&P series, Glocks, FN and the Springfield XDs. Also, the new Sig P320 is a nice gun as is the HK VP9, but it tends to run around $600+. As mentioned, the Walther is a nice gun, but if you want the simplest most cost effective pistol available, I would recommend Glock. If you have large hands, you may want the full size frame, and I would recommend the Glock 17 Gen4 b/c it has three grip extentions giving you four sizes to choose from. It gives you the most bang for the buck, IMO. If you don't want to pay the Glock price then there are plenty of great guns to choose from, like Ruger. The SR series are very nice, and have a good reputation.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

If your budget is very tight, you may want to visit some gunshows. The NRA as well as other publishers list many shows.

I picked up a Russian Makarov for $240. Yea, you have to consider ammo for the thing so .380, 9mm might be better choices.

And the advantage of a gunshop is typically service after the sale.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I spent some time working in PA. There was a Gun shop in Clearfeild "grices" that had real good prices on guns. Don't know how far that is for you but they have a big selection.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Bloomsburg PA 4/25-26 2015 Gunshow at the Fairgrounds - Eagle Arms Show.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a Kahr PM9. Same as a CM9, just prettier and more expensive. It's my most common carry gun. You can hide it anywhere. On guns with changeable grips, I use the biggest ones I can find. If you are going to go any bigger than that, I wouldn't get a Kahr. Get some kind of double stack. Glock 26/19, some kind of small M&P, CZ Rami... Once you get bigger than a "pocket gun", you should go to double stack for more rounds.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's a nice "little" concealed carry....


----------



## Tomc1947 (May 3, 2015)

I EDC a CT 9, conceals well and I'm not that big.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Before you buy anything, try the S&W shield and the Ruger lc9-s.


----------

